# Chronological Bibles



## JM (Jan 3, 2009)

I was interested in purchasing a chronologically arranged Bible and found two, [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Reese-Chronological-Bible-Edward/dp/0871231158/ref=pd_sim_b_6"]The Reese Chronological Bible[/ame] or [ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0718020685/ref=cm_cmu_pg__header"]The (NKJ) Chronological Study Bible[/ame]. 

Which one would you suggest?

Thank you.


j


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 3, 2009)

Neither, actually. I'm not a big fan of Chronological Bibles. They cut the text to ribbons and context is lost.


----------



## JM (Jan 3, 2009)

Could the same be said for M'Cheyne's reading plan? ex. Genesis 1, Matthew	1, 1	Ezra	1, and Acts 1.


----------



## tellville (Jan 3, 2009)

I think chronological Bibles are fine as long as you realize what they are: A way to read the Bible chronologically. I'd also say they can help with the context of the biblical _narrative_ because everything is happening sequentially instead of all over the place. 

Of course, if you're going to do in-depth exegesis or something you're going to use a normal Bible or the originally languages. But I don't think that's why you want to get this Bible!

Personally I'd go for the NKJV one because 1) I'd rather read the NKJV then the KJV 2) It's newer and has nice colour  3) It has study notes (I like reading different study Bibles).


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 3, 2009)

And now just to be different I would go with the Reese one, because it is not the NKJV, I am sorry it is not to be irritating that is just my opinion and that is what you asked for.


----------



## eqdj (Jan 3, 2009)

If you're looking for a chronological devotional bible then I would highly recommend [ame="http://www.amazon.com/One-Year-Chronological-Bible/dp/084235090X/sr=8-1/qid=1159750398/ref=pd_bbs_1/002-9932031-3487216?ie=UTF8&s=books"]Tyndale's One Year Chronological Bible[/ame].

(Old Testament notes by Tremper Longmen)


----------

